# EU Beta Download Fix



## Amboss (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,

damit es auch möglichst schnell viele Leute sehen, eröffne ich gleich einen neuen Thread.

Das Downloadproblem für die EU Beta ist jetzt behoben. Ihr müsst den Launcher allerdings schließen, den Lite-Installer nochmals laufen lassen und dann wird der Download sauber ablaufen. Stellt eure Windows- und Launcherregion auf euer Gebiet (Europa, Deutschland, ...) ein und dann geht es los.

Solltet ihr bereits die ominöse Aion (US) Version heruntergeladen haben, dann könnt ihr sie weiterhin verwenden. Denkt aber daran, dass der Launcher trotzdem auf Europa stehen muss, sofern ihr einen EU Key bekommen habt.

Nach unseren Vorstellungen sollte es nicht nötig sein, irgendetwas zu deinstallieren. Aber ihr wisst ja, sollte es doch irgendwie nicht klappen, dann versucht es am Besten nochmal mit einer sauberen Installation von Anfang an.

An alle, die keinen Key gewonnen haben:
Entschuldigung, wenn wir euch jetzt den Mund wässrig gemacht haben. Es geht noch weiter und wir sehen uns bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

NC_Amboss schrieb:


> An alle, die keinen Key gewonnen haben:



Salz in meine Wunden -.-

Naja, aber netter Service...hoffentlich klappt das jetzt bei Leuten mit Problemen besser 

Viel Spass allen


----------



## Smoker77 (4. Juni 2009)

Hmm Launcher steht auf Europa und deutsch und der will trotzdem die US VErsion runterladen?!?!


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

mkay danke amboss klappt nu Prima ^^


----------



## Amboss (4. Juni 2009)

Smoker77 schrieb:


> Hmm Launcher steht auf Europa und deutsch und der will trotzdem die US VErsion runterladen?!?!



Wie sieht es mit der Regionseinstellung deines Windows Systems aus? Nur interessehalber. Es sollte trotzdem funktionieren.


----------



## Squizzl (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Amboss,

ich weiss das es nicht primär zu dem Thread hier gehört jedoch würde mich und vlt alle die nicht teilnehmen können interessieren ob noch weitere Events geplant sind. Sei bitte so nett und gib mir ne kurze Info. 

Wenn du schon in diesem Blizzard-verseuchten Forum unterwegs bist, kannst du uns/mir eine Richtung geben ob Aion in Deutschland im 4 Quartal oder im 2 Halbjahr rauskommt ;-). Ich weiss blöde Frage aber ich hab die Schnauze von den Möchtegernspielen langsam voll und wie andre Abends ihre Schmuttelfilmchen schauen kucke ich mir Aionvids an....

Da Buffed ja auch eine Aion Sektion besitzt die wie ich finde ich den letzten Wochen gut gewachsen ist wäre es toll wenn du ab und an mal rein schaust und uns mit Nems versorgst, klar hast viel um die Ohren mit Umzug etc. aber hier warten treue Fans hihi.

Kleiner Tip noch falls du die Greencard noch nicht hast, versichere den Ammis das du so schnell als möglich wieder nach Germany willst dann solltest du die Card auch bekommen. Ist nur gut gemeint :-)

so long Matze


----------



## Smoker77 (4. Juni 2009)

NC_Amboss schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Regionseinstellung deines Windows Systems aus? Nur interessehalber. Es sollte trotzdem funktionieren.




hmm Keine Ahnung. Ist die Windows 7 RC  7100 Version drauf. Wenn es da was einzustellen gab, steht das auch auf Europa und Deutschland.

Auf dem XP System hab ich wenig Lust die Installation nochmal zu laden. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe unterscheiden sich die Versionen eh nicht.


----------



## Ocian (5. Juni 2009)

In der Mail war der Link zur US version *hust*, damit hatte ich einige schwirigkeiten. Lag aber eher an dem gameguard.
Man sollte folgende Programme deaktvieren, damit es zu wirklich keinen Problemen kommt:

    * ATI Tray Tools
    * AutoHotkey - (Created hotkeys do not work)
    * cFosSpeed - Detected as a game hack if "Traffic Shaping" is turned on
    * Cheat Engine - Some strings and blocks of codes are detected, up to a buffer size of 512, so the names of some things can be changed to evade detection. Usually referred to as "Undetected Cheat Engine" (UCE) when it is not detected by nProtect GameGuard.
    * Daemon Tools
    * Eclipse - Does not start while GameGuard is running; works if it is already running on GameGuard initialization
    * F-Secure Blacklight - Renders software broken; unable to scan for rootkits
    * Filezilla - (Reason unknown) Causes the software to crash. Tried and tested on XP (works)
    * Freenet - Closes Freenet node without warning.
    * Game Servers Client - Works if loaded after game.
    * Google Chrome - Prevents the browser from working. Tried and tested on XP (works)
    * Hacker Defender - Prevents game from starting and asks user if removal of program is okay.
    * Logitech G-series Keyboard Profiler (Profiler is required to use G-keys and any features) This software is no longer blocked.
    * Motherboard Monitor - (Reason unknown) Causes the software to crash
    * NeoPaint
    * NetLimiter - Detected as a game hack, even if you stop the service and kill the process
    * Ollydbg
    * Outpost Firewall Pro
    * PIX
    * Razer - Mouse drivers (mouse buttons mapped to keys will not function, scrollwheel ceases to function). Note: Razer copperhead is working as it should with correct keymapping
    * Steam (content delivery) - Launching game through Steam, GameGuard reports Steam as a "Game Hack" and shuts down the game) - Tested on XP (works)
    * SpeedFan - (Reason unknown) Core2 sensors report -27 degrees Celsius, Voltage and RPM drop to 0 when game is launched
    * The Core Media Player
    * Tsearch
    * Almost all VNC servers, such as RealVNC (does not block or shut down, but disables input)
    * Xpadder
    * Zboard Z-Engine
    * Memory Hacking Software by L. Spiro
    * LCD smartie - LCD does not work


Sonst hat man eventuell, wie ich, das Problem, dass das Spiel nach ca. 2 Minuten mit einer Fehlermeldung vom selbigen (leider nur kryptisch) beendet wird.


----------



## Pente (6. Juni 2009)

Hab das Thema mal sticky gemacht damit es nicht verloren geht während der Beta.


----------



## Smoker77 (6. Juni 2009)

nee is klar. Ein Wunder das Windows gestartet werden darf und das Spiel dann noch läuft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ja nur Einschrönkungen, wodurch einige Funktionen der programme nicht funktionieren.
Mit der normalen Version, die man nach registrierung runterladen kann und einem sauberen PC, gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten beim Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (7. Juni 2009)

In der Liste steht "Daemon Tools"

Die neuste Version von Daemon Tools läuft bei mir ohne Probleme mit Aion.


----------



## steelhead-aion (16. Juni 2009)

was soll den an der  ominöse Aion (US) Version so ominöse sein..aion ist aion


----------



## Ocian (17. Juni 2009)

steelhead-aion schrieb:


> was soll den an der  ominöse Aion (US) Version so ominöse sein?



Sie macht bei manchen Leuten Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sie macht bei manchen Leuten Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm also ich hab im NC launcher die Auswahl zwischen Aion US und Aion normal. Die US Version lädt er ohne zu murren, die normale version will er nicht installieren...
Ich kann also quasi auch mit der US version auf EU servern spielen?


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm also ich hab im NC launcher die Auswahl zwischen Aion US und Aion normal. Die US Version lädt er ohne zu murren, die normale version will er nicht installieren...
> Ich kann also quasi auch mit der US version auf EU servern spielen?



Das gleiche Probleme hab ich gerade auch, warte noch eine Lösung bevor ich das downloaden anfange. Bei mir will er auch immer die US gerade d/l obwohl alle RegioSettings auf Euro/Deutsch sind - also Launcher und Win Settings.


----------



## Maradieter (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Das gleiche Probleme hab ich gerade auch, warte noch eine Lösung bevor ich das downloaden anfange. Bei mir will er auch immer die US gerade d/l obwohl alle RegioSettings auf Euro/Deutsch sind - also Launcher und Win Settings.



Das gleiche hier, alle Umstellungen nützten nichts, er lädt immer nur die US Version. Aber wenn ich das aus anderen Foren richtig interpretiere dann ist das auch völlig wurscht solange in den Einstellungen "Europa"/"Deutsch" drin ist. Der Download ist nun bei 40%, wenn der client danach richtig startet und so etwas in der Art von "server off" kommt stimmt wohl alles. Ich werde meine Erfahrung dann gleich hier noch weiter geben.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Maradieter schrieb:


> Das gleiche hier, alle Umstellungen nützten nichts, er lädt immer nur die US Version. Aber wenn ich das aus anderen Foren richtig interpretiere dann ist das auch völlig wurscht solange in den Einstellungen "Europa"/"Deutsch" drin ist. Der Download ist nun bei 40%, wenn der client danach richtig startet und so etwas in der Art von "server off" kommt stimmt wohl alles. Ich werde meine Erfahrung dann gleich hier noch weiter geben.



Naja solange sich diese Version dann auch ohne Probleme patchen lässt, wenn die deutsche Sprache mal in der Beta eingebunden wird, sollte es idR egal sein.


----------



## Tja (17. Juni 2009)

Konto erstellen ging ohne Probleme.

Der Launcher zickt allerdings bei der *deutschen Installation* ordentlich rum. Ich konnte sie nicht laden, habe jetzt die *Einstellungen auf Nordamerika gesetzt* und seitdem geht es *einwandfrei*. Ich hoffe nur, dass man das später auch ohne Probleme umstellen kann.


----------



## Maradieter (17. Juni 2009)

*UPDATE*

So, Download und Installation problemlos abgeschlossen (Client-US)
Das game startet problemlos und ich komme bis zum login screen, die Optionen lassen sich auch einstellen.
Ein login Versuch wird mit einem Hinweis das dieser Account zur Zeit noch nicht spielberechtigt ist quittiert (in englisch)

Für mich sieht das alles völlig normal aus WENN nach dem login dann später erst die Abfrage kommt auf welche regionalen Server man zugreifen möchte.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Maradieter schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> So, Download und Installation problemlos abgeschlossen (Client-US)
> Das game startet problemlos und ich komme bis zum login screen, die Optionen lassen sich auch einstellen.
> ...



ich brauch noch 7 Stunden... DSL 1500 sei dank -.-


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Warum eigendlich Client-US !? (ja ich weiss was "US" bedeutet...)


----------



## nebir0s (18. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Warum eigendlich Client-US !? (ja ich weiss was "US" bedeutet...)



ich denke es ist ein Fehler von diesen NC Launcher, das er scheinbar bei den meisten die US ladet^^
Die sollten einfach einen direkten Link oder nen Torrent für den EU Client posten.
Oder zumindest in den Launcher eine Auswahl Option einbauen welche Version.
Hab schon einige Dinge zum Test probiert, er zieht immer US -> lol^^

Aber scheinbar sind US und EU gleich, naja irgendwie ist es trotzdem verwirrend


----------



## jo0 (18. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir hat es sofort geklappt, nachdem ich auf EU gestellt hatte...
Er hatte sofort den EU Client geladen..

Man sollte auch in den Regionaleinstellungen von Windows auf Deutschland einstellen.
Und in Win Vista den NCSoft Launcher als Administrator starten.


----------



## nebir0s (18. Juni 2009)

@joO

Habe es als Admin auch versucht, kommt ebenfalls US.
Aber mal ne Frage, wo bitte hast du auf EU gestellt, oder versteh ich dich da falsch!?


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2009)

also meiner lädt auch nur wenn ich den launcher auf nordamerika stelle..aber er lädt mit 668 kb/s :/


----------



## Maradieter (18. Juni 2009)

exakt so habe ich es auch gemacht, anders ging es definitiv nicht, bei mir zumindest...
regional settings in vista waren korrekt....als admin ausgeführt...die EU ließ sich nicht ziehen....auf nordamerika im launcher umgestellt...download gestartet (speed war top)..installation durchlaufen lassen....anschließend launcher wieder auf europa/deutsch gestellt....game startet anstandslos bis login screen..sieht alles ok aus


----------



## nebir0s (18. Juni 2009)

Maradieter schrieb:


> exakt so habe ich es auch gemacht, anders ging es definitiv nicht, bei mir zumindest...
> regional settings in vista waren korrekt....als admin ausgeführt...die EU ließ sich nicht ziehen....auf nordamerika im launcher umgestellt...download gestartet (speed war top)..installation durchlaufen lassen....anschließend launcher wieder auf europa/deutsch gestellt....game startet anstandslos bis login screen..sieht alles ok aus



Praktisch hast du dann auch den US Client gezogen.


----------



## Maradieter (18. Juni 2009)

ja genau..wobei ganz ehrlich..ich bin gar nicht sicher ob es da zur zeit überhaupt einen unterschied gibt zwischen diesen clients


----------



## nebir0s (18. Juni 2009)

Maradieter schrieb:


> ja genau..wobei ganz ehrlich..ich bin gar nicht sicher ob es da zur zeit überhaupt einen unterschied gibt zwischen diesen clients



zumindest wird damit immer deutlicher das entweder der NCLauncher einen Fehler hat oder es zum Schluss gerade momentan keine EU Version gibt.
Weil ja nur die US-Version downloadbar ist.


----------



## Maradieter (18. Juni 2009)

ich habe gerade noch einen ganz anderen test gemacht und das ergebnis beruhigt mich nun ungemein...

ich habe im loginscreen einmal zur richtigen user id ein falsches passwort eingegeben..ergebnis: Id or Password does not match
mit korrekter id und pass: we are sorry but this account does not currently have access to Aion

das sagt mir folgendes:
- die abfrage auf die userdatenbank arbeitet korrekt
- er greift definitiv auf europa login server zu da es sich bei dem account ja um einen europa account handelt
- wären US client und EU client unterschiedlich wäre im client normalerweise auch eine andere ip bzw. ein anderer dns name des login servers enthalten

ergo....keine panik....das ist wohl alles im grünen bereich so


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2009)

mhm mein ncsoft launcher bricht immer bei 20 % ab, meint imer das er die daten nicht übertragen kann Oo

Von der Übertragungsverbindung können keine Daten gelesen werden: Die Verbindung wurde geschlossen.


----------



## jo0 (18. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> @joO
> 
> Habe es als Admin auch versucht, kommt ebenfalls US.
> Aber mal ne Frage, wo bitte hast du auf EU gestellt, oder versteh ich dich da falsch!?



Im Play NC Launcher auf Data --> Settings (Datei --> Einstellungen) und dann auf den letzten Reiter auf Europe gestellt.




Klunker schrieb:


> mhm mein ncsoft launcher bricht immer bei 20 % ab, meint imer das er die daten nicht übertragen kann Oo
> 
> Von der Übertragungsverbindung können keine Daten gelesen werden: Die Verbindung wurde geschlossen.



Nicht genügend freien Speicher auf der Platte? Du solltest mindestens 15GB frei haben.


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2009)

30 gb frei :/


----------



## jo0 (18. Juni 2009)

Hmmm... Dann weiß ich auch nicht...
Aber die Beta fängt ja erst morgen Abend an..
Wenn dann das Betaboard wieder online ist, was heute irgendwann passieren wird, kannst du da ja mal nachfragen.
http://betaboards.aiononline.com/


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2009)

vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nibirion (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte auch zunächst den US Client geladen..

Aber *hier steht genau beschrieben* wie man die US Version in die EU Version "umwandelt".

Bei mir hats geklappt, nun wird das Game auch mit (EU) angezeigt.


----------



## Tja (18. Juni 2009)

Nibirion schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch zunächst den US Client geladen..
> 
> Aber *hier steht genau beschrieben* wie man die US Version in die EU Version "umwandelt".
> 
> Bei mir hats geklappt, nun wird das Game auch mit (EU) angezeigt.



Super vielen Dank hat alles prima geklappt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank hat alles prima geklappt.



Sorry ich schnalls nicht...........

Also bei mir im Launcher steht.

Region : Europa
Sprache : Deutsch

Ihc kann nur die AION (US) Version laden.

Da steht unten bei NICHT INSTALLIERT
AION und wenn ich das laden will,steht da :

Downlload der Installationsinformationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden. Wiedergholen SIe den Vorgang in ein paar Miniuten.

Das geht aber nicht.

Aber das AION (US) geht und ist installed.
Da kommt man bis zum loggin.
Und zocken geht wohl ab morgen die daten weiss ja jeder.

Also ist die AION (US) version das richtige!?
Ich meine das andere geht ja nicht zu laden!

(Ja Vista ist auf Deutsch / Deutschland eingestellt)


----------



## Tja (18. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Sorry ich schnalls nicht...........
> 
> Also bei mir im Launcher steht.
> 
> ...



Du sollst auch beim *nicht installierten Aion auf durchsuchen gehen und dann unter bin 32 Aion.bin auswählen*. 

Wenn dann die Warnung kommt, einfach bestätigen. Testen kannst Du das Ganze indem Du die Regionseinstellungen auf Nordamerika setzt, wenn er Dir dann Aion (EU) anzeigt hat es geklappt.


----------



## Skymek (18. Juni 2009)

hat gerade super geklappt, danke für den Link


----------



## nebir0s (19. Juni 2009)

Nibirion schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch zunächst den US Client geladen..
> 
> Aber *hier steht genau beschrieben* wie man die US Version in die EU Version "umwandelt".
> 
> Bei mir hats geklappt, nun wird das Game auch mit (EU) angezeigt.



danke für deinen Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Du sollst auch beim *nicht installierten Aion auf durchsuchen gehen und dann unter bin 32 Aion.bin auswählen*.
> 
> Wenn dann die Warnung kommt, einfach bestätigen. Testen kannst Du das Ganze indem Du die Regionseinstellungen auf Nordamerika setzt, wenn er Dir dann Aion (EU) anzeigt hat es geklappt.



HE!?
Hab ich umgestellt.
Jetzt steht da nur noch AION
Also nix mit EU...... und jetzt?!

WTF.. was is das alles für eine scheisse!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wieder auf EU den Launcher umgestellt.
Ist halt AION (US)

Hat jeder bei uns im clan und alle anderen die ich kenne.
Was bedeutet das jetzt!?
Nix mit EU version oder was jetzt?!

Und die Bin 32 datei ?!?!
Das ist bei mir ne VLC datei.

........................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sagt LiangZhou von buffed so "schön" :
_*seufz* Ich denke ich lasse s, ist mir zuviel Stress. Kann ich nicht an/zocken, schade_

Gute nacht.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOMEND MAL....

*AMBOSS schrieb :*
_Solltet ihr bereits die ominöse Aion (US) Version heruntergeladen haben, dann könnt ihr sie weiterhin verwenden.
Denkt aber daran, dass der Launcher trotzdem auf Europa stehen muss, sofern ihr einen EU Key bekommen habt._

*DANN IST JA DIE US DOCH DIE RICHTIGE!!!!!!!!*

oder nicht!?

Mir is schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (19. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> HE!?
> Hab ich umgestellt.
> Jetzt steht da nur noch AION
> Also nix mit EU...... und jetzt?!
> ...



Hat wohl jemand mal VLC installiert und gleich die Dateiverknüpfung .bin damit verbunden...

was jetzt genau dein Problem dabei ist verstehe ich nicht. Einfach den installierten Launcher deinstallieren (ohne Aion zudeinstallieren) und dann neu machen. Dann den Schritten vom Guide folgen und flups is es die EU version vom Aion clienten. Fertig


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

Da is eh alles down.
Auch der Luncher was weis ich... da kannste weder runterladen noch sonnst was im momend...


----------



## nebir0s (19. Juni 2009)

jo bei mir hat er auch grad bei 19% nen Stopp^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geh jetzt pennen, werf ihn morgen früh nochmal an


----------



## Klunker (19. Juni 2009)

-.- schon zum fünften mal bei 23 % en fehler beim laden gefunden. der will aion einfach net laden, obwolh alles richtig eingestellt ist :/ nachher mal ne mail an den kundenservice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm.... das ist komisch.. Ihr könnt auch einfach die US Version laden, nach dem installieren müsst ihr nur auf europe stellen, dann läuft das auch!
Habt ihr schon in den betaboards nachgefragt?


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Hmm.... das ist komisch.. Ihr könnt auch einfach die US Version laden, nach dem installieren müsst ihr nur auf europe stellen, dann läuft das auch!
> Habt ihr schon in den betaboards nachgefragt?


Ich bin zwar beta tester.Komme da aber nicht rein.da ich keinen acc habe?!?Und noch immer only US geht!


----------



## Ponresod (19. Juni 2009)

Tag !

Also, nochmal zum klaren Verständnis an die, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben.


Es is vollkommen egal ob da Aion (US) oder Aion (EU) steht. Es sind beide Versionen gleich, es kommt einzig und allein am Launcher an, denn der verbindet zu dem jeweiligen Loginservern. Da eben wie schon zig mal erwähnt nur schauen ob auch Europa/Deutsch eingestellt ist ( bei mir wars auf jeden Fall ) und wenn nicht, dann einfach nach Beendigung des Downloads umstellen.

Ich verweise auch auf den Post von Valsharess in dem auch schon hier genannten Thread unter 

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html

Zitat: It's pretty redundant and unneeded at this point. Ayase confirmed that both clients are the same and they'll be controlling the realm lists by launcher settings =].


Fertig und hoffe damit sind alle Ängste genommen , wir sehen uns dann ingame ab 21:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg

Ponre


----------



## Skymek (19. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar beta tester.Komme da aber nicht rein.da ich keinen acc habe?!?Und noch immer only US geht!



du hast doch schon den beta key bekommen, damit einfach auf deinem bestehnden bzw neuen NCsoft Acc einen Spiele Account erstellen und fertig. Damit erstellst du  dir dann einen Account in den Betaforen und gut ist.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> du hast doch schon den beta key bekommen, damit einfach auf deinem bestehnden bzw neuen NCsoft Acc einen Spiele Account erstellen und fertig. Damit erstellst du  dir dann einen Account in den Betaforen und gut ist.



Also ich hab alles.
Game würde gehen alles geschnallt. (sowas ist ist in 7 jahren nicht passiert das ich was nicht verstehe AAHHH AION!!)
Soooo und das mit dem forum hmm?!
Ich soll mir also einen forum acc da machen,mit meinen eigenen ACC daten vom MASTER ACC!?
........... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht :
Please enter your *game account *login information. You must have a valid game account in order to register on the boards.

Gebe ich ein die Orginal MASTER ACC daten.
Geht nicht.

(Ja der haken is bei EU)

*OMG!!!
Das wird nicht angenommen weill mein Display name dem sys nicht gefallen hatte.
Jetzt heiss ich da RomanGV11

....................................................... die haben doch alle gelitten.*


----------



## nebir0s (19. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab alles.
> Game würde gehen alles geschnallt. (sowas ist ist in 7 jahren nicht passiert das ich was nicht verstehe AAHHH AION!!)
> Soooo und das mit dem forum hmm?!
> Ich soll mir also einen forum acc da machen,mit meinen eigenen ACC daten vom MASTER ACC!?
> ...



bei den betaforum musst du dich mit deine nc account anmelden bzw registrieren und dir einen nicknamen noch geben.
wichtig ist aber wenn du dich wieder anmeldest nicht wie idR dein nick nehmen sondern musst dich immer mit nc account im forum anmelden.
dein nick ist so gesehen nur optional.
gibt nun btw. dir einen deutschen bereich und ist auch sehr gut besucht.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> bei den betaforum musst du dich mit deine nc account anmelden bzw registrieren und dir einen nicknamen noch geben.
> wichtig ist aber wenn du dich wieder anmeldest nicht wie idR dein nick nehmen sondern musst dich immer mit nc account im forum anmelden.
> dein nick ist so gesehen nur optional.
> gibt nun btw. dir einen deutschen bereich und ist auch sehr gut besucht.



Ja gibt es.
Der springt einem gleich ins auge ohne suchen etc.
Da schreiben aber fasst alle das sie sich freuen und aufgeregt sind..... oh man... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (20. Juni 2009)

Offtopic.

@Skymek

bitte ändere mal deine Legasteniker Bilder. 
Ist ja mal mega peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

Bin grad etwa sin Eile, daher nehmt es mir nicht übel, falls ich das gleich angespröchene in diesem thread überlesen habe.

habe mir die US version runtergeladen, weil die Eu nicht ging. Jetzt les ich das hier und versuche die EU version zu downloaden, aber das geht nicht ...

anstelle eines downloadfensters bekomme ich die mitteilung das der vorgang zur zeit nicht durchgeführt werden kann und ich in ein par minuten später die anwendung wiederholen soll. allerdings hilft das auch nicht.

Tipps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Bin grad etwa sin Eile, daher nehmt es mir nicht übel, falls ich das gleich angespröchene in diesem thread überlesen habe.
> 
> habe mir die US version runtergeladen, weil die Eu nicht ging. Jetzt les ich das hier und versuche die EU version zu downloaden, aber das geht nicht ...
> 
> ...



US geht.
Damit zocken wir auch.

Die EU oder "AION" version ohne US geht nicht .


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Muss man zum Release sich dann die EU holen oder watt? Nicht nochmal 5gb laden :-O


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Muss man zum Release sich dann die EU holen oder watt? Nicht nochmal 5gb laden :-O



Is eh auf DVD von daher..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Die EU oder "AION" version ohne US geht nicht .


Klar geht die. Jetzt zumindest. Hatte es vorher nicht getestet, konnte mich aber gerade mit der EU Version einloggen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Klar geht die. Jetzt zumindest. Hatte es vorher nicht getestet, konnte mich aber gerade mit der EU Version einloggen.



Aber nicht zu laden!
Ich und 1000 andere haben es versucht geht nicht zu laden.
Also AION (US)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ponresod (23. Juni 2009)

Tag !

Also ich weiss ja nicht was ihr alle für Probleme habt ?????

Weiss nicht wie oft ich ( auch in anderen Foren , google sei dank ) nun gelesen hab und auch schon hier geschrieben habe, dass es völlig wurscht ist , welche Version man hat , da diese sowieso gleich sind, ist das den so schwer zu verstehen ? 

Das Wochenende ging super und ich hatte keine Probleme das auch mit der US version zu spielen, wie auch schon viele vor mir angekündigt haben. Also hört doch endlich auf darüber zu disskutieren oder zu weinen warum da nicht EU steht.

Wenn das Spiel rauskommt , hast ja wie auch RomanGV1 schon bemerkt hat , eine DVD. 

DA HAST DANN DIE ABSOLUT RICHTIGE VERSION DRAUF (wenn du keinen Import kaufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Beta is Beta , völlig egal , welcher Client , der Login muss passen und wenn alles , wie schon hier und in etlichen anderen Foren gesagt wurde , alles auf Europa und Deutsch steht, hast kein Problem.

Lg
Ponre


----------



## Duath (23. Juni 2009)

Es geht vielen wohl eher um den Head-Start. Da man erst zu Release die DVD in den Händen hält, muss man für den frühzeitigen Start der Pre-Order den Beta-Client nehmen, und da könnte es möglich sein, dass die US-Version nicht mehr mit dem EU-Servern kompatibel ist.


----------



## Maradieter (23. Juni 2009)

Richtig! Ich vermute einfach einmal das der Client durch die Einstellung "Europa/Deutsch" folgendes macht:
- Europa bestimmt den login server
- deutsch das sprachpaket (zur zeit ja ohne funktion)

Wenn die Einstellung "deutsch" (die steht ja nicht ohne Grund in der Clientkonfiguration) dann bewirkt das er das jeweilige Sprachpaket automatisch installiert sobald es downloadbar ist, erledigt sich das von ganz alleine


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, heißt das man darf trotz PreOrder Key entweder doch auf den Release warten, oder man muss sich die EU besorgen?

Ist ja doof, mim deutschen WoW Client kann man sich auch auf russische Server einklinken^^


----------



## Duath (25. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, heißt das man darf trotz PreOrder Key entweder doch auf den Release warten, oder man muss sich die EU besorgen?


Nein, zu Release wird die US-Version, die die meisten zur Zeit haben, automatisch auf Deutsch aktualisiert. Du musst nur Europa/Deutsch in den Sprachs- und Regionseinstellungen des NCSoft-Launchers angeben.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Superb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dankeschön


----------



## Klunker (27. Juni 2009)

mhm ich wollte aion nochmal auf einem lappi mit vista installieren, alles geklapt doch wenn ich es starte kommt game guard und dann eine fehlermedlung n irgendeiner Sprache. glaube jemand hatte hier schonmal den gleichen fehler oder? bzw weiß jemand die Lösung?


----------



## Jackall (28. Juni 2009)

hab auch ma ne frage dazu:
wenn ich jetzt einen key für die beta gewinnen sollte, wo bekomm ich die beta version her???
sry bin noob was aion angeht, aber auf dem weg der besserung ^^


----------



## Reyx (28. Juni 2009)

Hi hab jetzt auch ein code und freue mich schon auf den 2juli erste beta dann mitmachen bei aion nur wenn ich dann mich einloggen möchte bekomme ich die meldung :
We are sorry but this account does not currently have access to Aion.
Ist das normal? weil ich möchte dann nicht am 2 dastehen das ich nicht testen kann ;(
Ja und ich weiß die server sind nicht on etc... aber ich möchte mich nur vergewissern obs jetzt daran liegt oder an was anderes


----------



## Skymek (28. Juni 2009)

> We are sorry but this account *does not currently* have access to Aion.



sollte dir deine Frage beantworten, ob es normal ist.....


----------



## Jackall (28. Juni 2009)

kann auch jemand meine frage beantworten...?


----------



## Jackall (28. Juni 2009)

könnte auch jemand meine frage beantworten?
PS: wo kann man einen key eig. gewinnen?


----------



## Maltaner (28. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> könnte auch jemand meine frage beantworten?
> PS: wo kann man einen key eig. gewinnen?



Wenn du bei NCSOFT einen Account erstellst, falls du noch keinen hast, kannst du das hier tun.
Dann kannst du dort den Key eingeben und dann kommst du automatisch auf ne Seite wo du den Client downloaden kannst, bzw. einen Downloader für den Client.

Zu den Keys, schau mal bei der offiziellen Seite nach, dort gabs ne News dazu, allerdings ist die von vor 3 Tagen, also könnte jetzt etwas schwerer sein nen Key zu gewinnen: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/article/n..._betawochenende


----------



## jo0 (28. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> könnte auch jemand meine frage beantworten?
> PS: wo kann man einen key eig. gewinnen?



zB: Bei 4players.de oder gamesware.at laufen gerade die Gewinnspiele, bei den anderen Seiten weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

hey, hab jetzt (gestern) Aion vorbestellt bei amazon, wann erhalte ich den code?
soweit ich gesehn habe brauche ich den ja um das spiel runterzuladen, oder?

PS: danke für die antworten


----------



## Maradieter (30. Juni 2009)

zum 126.874 Mal,
Hier die Original email von Amazon (als Beispiel), man erkennt wie das ganze dann ablaufen soll:

Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,

Sie haben bei Amazon.de "Aion" bestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Pre-Order-Code, mit dem Sie folgende Extras für Aion freischalten können: - Zugang zu allen Aion Beta Events - Zugang zur Server- und Character-Vorauswahl - Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel - Exklusive Ingame-Items: Lodas' Amulett (1 Stunde XP + 20%), Schwarzwolken-Hut (Attribut-Booster), alter Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde). Anleitung zur Einrichtung des Aion Accounts: 1. Gehen Sie auf www.AionOnline.com/playbeta. 2. Folgen Sie den Anweisungen zur Erstellung eines NCsoft® Master Accounts (oder loggen Sie sich einfach ein, wenn Sie schon einen Master Account haben). 3. Geben Sie den 20-stelligen Seriencode aus dieser Mail ein (dieser Code kann nur einmal verwendet werden).  4. Wenn der Account erstellt ist, werden Sie kurze Zeit später eine E-Mail mit allen Details zum Download und zur Installation von Aion erhalten. 5. Wenn Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen sollten, besuchen Sie bitte http://uk.support.ncsoft.com
 oder auch folgenden Link: http://help.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/ncsoft.cfg/...ated=1083816844. Achtung: das erste Beta-Wochenende startet am 19.06.2009.

Hier ist Ihr Code/sind Ihre Codes: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

Mehr Games
http://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_0/?node=301052



Beste Grüße

Ihr Amazon.de-Team
http://www.amazon.de/


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

soweit war ich auch schon, nur habe ich diese e-mail noch nicht erhalten -.-
meine frage war auch wann sie komen sollte, wie das abläuft hab ich kapiert, hab nur kein bock an diesem weekend die beta zu verpassen weil ich nix runterladen kann -.-

trotzdem danke


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> soweit war ich auch schon, nur habe ich diese e-mail noch nicht erhalten -.-
> meine frage war auch wann sie komen sollte, wie das abläuft hab ich kapiert, hab nur kein bock an diesem weekend die beta zu verpassen weil ich nix runterladen kann -.-
> 
> trotzdem danke




sollte rechtzeitig kommen. Hatte es mir letzens 2 Tage vor Betaanfang bestellt und pünktlich den Key für den Acc bekommen (allerdings bei NCsoft). Also noch bissle Geduld. In der zwischen Zeit kannst du dir ja schon mal den Clienten runterladen.

Und imo hat Amazon verlauten lassen das sie die Keys am 1ten Verschicken, mein ich hier irgendwo gelesen zuhaben.


----------



## Stancer (30. Juni 2009)

Also hab mir den Launcher gezogen aber Aion lädt er nicht. Kommt immer nur "Verbindungsaufbau..." "Neuer verbindungsversuch", runterladen tut er nix.


&#8364; : ok nu hat er angefangen, dauert wohl etwas


----------



## jo0 (30. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also hab mir den Launcher gezogen aber Aion lädt er nicht. Kommt immer nur "Verbindungsaufbau..." "Neuer verbindungsversuch", runterladen tut er nix.



Einfach mal ein bisschen hier lesen, dann würde es auch klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runterladen, starten, auf Datei --> Einstellungen --> Fortgeschritten bei Region erstmal auf Nordamerika stellen, da es sonst sein kann, dass du nicht runterladen kannst. Wenn der Download fertig ist, wieder auf Europa stellen, da man sonst nicht auf die Europäischen Server kommt.


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

danke jetzt bin ich beruhigt
würde mir gerne den client ziehen, brauch ich dafür nicht den code?
ich find den download net
sry bin noob was sowas angeht desswegen frage ich soviel

PS: wieviel beta wird es noch für aion geben? weiß das einer?


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> danke jetzt bin ich beruhigt
> würde mir gerne den client ziehen, brauch ich dafür nicht den code?
> ich find den download net
> sry bin noob was sowas angeht desswegen frage ich soviel
> ...



sry aber zu deinen Fragen findest zu zig Antworten hier in diversen Threads. Zudem wurde der Link zum Clienten auch schon mehr als 1mal gepostet...


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

habs grade gefunden un wollte den beitrag noch editieren
warst aber schneller ^^

trotzdem
wieviel beta wird es noch geben?


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

-.- ok ich nehme alles zurück... den launcher habe ich, da steht aber noch kein aion dabei, wie komm ich denn da jetzt weiter?
und ich hab vorher gekuckt in anderen threads hab ich darüber nichts gefunden
zumindest bis jetzt nicht


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

dort müsste bei "Nicht installiert" - Aion stehen
Zu den Betas: die gehn noch bis in den August rein sprich 3 oder 4 noch. Aber irgendwo hier standen auch die genauen Daten(wer suchet der findet ^^)


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

ok problem: da is kein aion
hat wer ne idee?
hab auch schon mehrmals installiert bzw. neu runtergeladen und dann installiert


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

von wo hast du den Clienten jetzt geladen?


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

von der NCsoft seite


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

so neuerung
kann aion runterladen, aber nur die version der amerikaner
schlimm?


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> so neuerung
> kann aion runterladen, aber nur die version der amerikaner
> schlimm?



nö. das ist kein Problem. Die kannst du ja wenns fertig geladen ist auch problemlos in die EU Variante umstellen (siehe die ersten Paar seiten dort ist ein Link zum Guide dafür)


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

danke


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

gibt doch ein problem:
wollte nachsehen ob aion richtig funktioniert bzw. das Aion (US) umgestellt auf europa klappt
hab umgestellt und hochgefahren
logge ein: ID or Password does not match
normalerweise sollte da doch jetzt stehen, dass meine spielzeit abgelaufen ist oder sowas (wurde früher in diesem thread schonmal gepostet)
und ich kann Aion EU immernochnet runterladen


----------



## Clubmaster (1. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> gibt doch ein problem:
> wollte nachsehen ob aion richtig funktioniert bzw. das Aion (US) umgestellt auf europa klappt
> hab umgestellt und hochgefahren
> logge ein: ID or Password does not match
> ...



Bei "ID or Password does not match" bist Du in der falschen Region. Du hast den Launcher auf eine Region eingestellt Region (NA oder Europe) in der Du keinen Account hast. Falls Du den Launcher auf "Europe" gestellt hast und jetzt diese Medlung kriegst, hast Du entweder noch keinen Account bei NC-Soft oder einen amerikanischen.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

habs grade ausprobiert, hab den launcher auf NA gestellt und kam die selbe meldung
bei NC-soft kann ich mich allerdings mit meinem acc einloggen


----------



## jo0 (1. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> habs grade ausprobiert, hab den launcher auf NA gestellt und kam die selbe meldung
> bei NC-soft kann ich mich allerdings mit meinem acc einloggen



Wo hast du denn dein Account her?
Wenn du einen EU Account hast, musst du im Launcher auf Europa stellen.
Wenn du einen US Account hast, musst du im Launcher auf Nordamerika stellen.

Dann klappt das auch.
Wo du das Spiel runtergeladen hast, ist egal, die EU und die US Versionen sind gleich!

Außerdem kam diese Fehlermeldung bei mir auch, bevor ich mich das erste mal einloggen konnte.
Jetzt kommt bei mir:
"We are sorry but this account dies not currently have access to Aion."


Mach dir darum kein Kopf, wird schon gehen und wenn es nicht klappt, wird es ganz sicher nicht an der Aion (US) Version liegen!
Dann ehr daran, dass du ein flasches PW oder so hast.. und der NC Soft Account ist nicht gleich der Aion Account, kommt darauf an, was du eingestellt hast.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

wie finde ich das denn raus?
wo bekomm ich dann nen aion acc her???


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

ok alles in ordnung hab den key von amazon bekommen und konnte jetzt nen aion acc erstellen


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab auch eben meinen Key bekommen, wenn ich mich jetzt versuche einzuloggen (hab Aion(US) aber halt im Launcher auf EU) dann kommt da jetzt
"We are sorry but this account does not currently have access to Aion"

Denk mal das hat so seine Richtigkeit, da bevor ich den Beta-Key hatte auch das mit dem "Does not match" kam.


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> ok alles in ordnung hab den key von amazon bekommen und konnte jetzt nen aion acc erstellen



lol was erwartest du denn bitte was da für ne Fehlermeldung kommen soll ohne Aion acc -.- (das is schon bissle blöd angestellt....)


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

wusste nicht das ncsoft acc nicht gleisch aion acc is ^^


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> wusste nicht das ncsoft acc nicht gleisch aion acc is ^^


NCSoft-Account = Aion-Account

Man loggt sich mit dem NCSoft-Account in das Spiel ein.


----------



## jo0 (1. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> NCSoft-Account = Aion-Account
> 
> Man loggt sich mit dem NCSoft-Account in das Spiel ein.



Nein, wenn man den Aion Account erstellt, kann man einstellen ob es der NC Soft Account oder ein anderer Name sein soll.


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man den Aion Account erstellt, kann man einstellen ob es der NC Soft Account oder ein anderer Name sein soll.



man brauch trotzdem ein bestehenden Acc ansonsten brauch man sich nicht wundern, das da was von falschem PW oder Acc Name steht.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

jop
konnte den aion acc erst machen NACHDEM ich den key hatte


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

wird es bei der server auswahl der vollversion (also ab dem 25. september) auch regionale, sprich deutsche, englische usw..., server geben?


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man den Aion Account erstellt, kann man einstellen ob es der NC Soft Account oder ein anderer Name sein soll.


Ich konnte das nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaidra (1. Juli 2009)

hey ich habe da mal ne frage fürs dritte beta event
ich habe einen beta key und hab den link für die europa version und er läd aber die US version runter 
is das normal ??


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

Shaidra schrieb:


> hey ich habe da mal ne frage fürs dritte beta event
> ich habe einen beta key und hab den link für die europa version und er läd aber die US version runter
> is das normal ??




Hoffentlich antwortet dir keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Such einfach mal xD


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Edit! Hat sich erledigt...lag daran das man bei Vista auch jeden Mist als Admin starten obwohl man es ja ist -.-. läuft also.

@Jakall, nutz bitte die "Bearbeiten"funktion, 2 Seiten mit Doppelposts sind nicht grade toll.


----------



## jo0 (1. Juli 2009)

*

Kommt alle in das Aion Betaboard !!!!
           Unter "General Discussion" gibt es auch ein deutsches Forum!
 http://betaboards.aiononline.com*


----------



## Bossbuled (1. Juli 2009)

hoi wird das 3te beta wochenende auf deutsch sein? sprich deutsche quests und so?
weil konnte bis jetzt nur die US version runterladen ...
oder muss man sich dafür nen sprachpaket runterladen? wen sowas schon gibt?


----------



## jo0 (1. Juli 2009)

Bossbuled schrieb:


> hoi wird das 3te beta wochenende auf deutsch sein? sprich deutsche quests und so?
> weil konnte bis jetzt nur die US version runterladen ...
> oder muss man sich dafür nen sprachpaket runterladen? wen sowas schon gibt?



Ne, gibt es noch nicht in deutsch..
Das du die nur die US Version runterladen kannst ist kein Problem, nur solltest du bevor du spielst auf Europa stellen.


----------



## Bossbuled (1. Juli 2009)

ja das habe ich ja ... nur dachte das die quest auf deutsch dan sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich kein bock auf englisch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (2. Juli 2009)

Bossbuled schrieb:


> ja das habe ich ja ... nur dachte das die quest auf deutsch dan sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, kommt noch^^ Aber erstmal ist noch Englisch angesagt


----------



## Jackall (2. Juli 2009)

kann mal jemand meine frage bezüglich der deutschen, englischen usw. server bei der vollversion beantworten?


----------



## Skymek (2. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> kann mal jemand meine frage bezüglich der deutschen, englischen usw. server bei der vollversion beantworten?



warum sollte es bitte keine Deutschen Server geben?


----------



## Maradieter (2. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> kann mal jemand meine frage bezüglich der deutschen, englischen usw. server bei der vollversion beantworten?



Das kann doch zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt unmöglich jemand von uns wissen, man kann aber auch alles übertreiben, das sind doch wahrlich Dinge denen wir doch ganz gelassen entgegen sehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie on

Wird die playtime des verfrühten Headstarts auf die 4 Wochen free time angerechnet oder beginnt die free time erst ab dem 25. September?

/ironie off 

Das wäre ein Beispiel für eine ebenfalls überflüssige Frage, wobei die wenigstens noch ein wenig "anspruchsvoller" wäre.....


----------



## mallery09 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen


Habe folgendes Problem: Sobald ich Aion starten will erscheint bei mir nach kurzer Zeit eine Fehlermeldung von GameGuard (GameGuard error : 114).
Habe zwar schon lange nach einer Lösung gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Bin langsam am verzweifeln, wär echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

mhm war 114 nicht der fehler wo man den gameguard ordner löschen muss und die gameguard.des datei ersetzen muss mit ner enuen? dann updated er sich eu und alles sit gut. oder probeire es erstmal aion als admin zu strten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

mallery09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Habe folgendes Problem: Sobald ich Aion starten will erscheint bei mir nach kurzer Zeit eine Fehlermeldung von GameGuard (GameGuard error : 114).
> Habe zwar schon lange nach einer Lösung gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Bin langsam am verzweifeln, wär echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.



Bei Vista als Admin starten hatte das selbe Problem.


----------



## mallery09 (2. Juli 2009)

Juhuuu hat geklappt danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir lags am programm zur G11


----------



## RiplexPP (2. Juli 2009)

Huhu ich hab folgendes problem
Habe den us client der eig keine mucken macht aber wenn ich im login fenster bin und mich einloggen will sagt der mir nachdem ich auf ok gegangen bin "you have disconnect from the server", was hat das zu bedeuten oO?


----------



## Orinea (2. Juli 2009)

wo kann man das neue gute updaten ??


----------



## Sim95 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe da ein Problem nämlich,dass wenn ich mich bei Aion einloggen will kommt immer: Cannot connect to the authorisation server oder so ähnlich. Was soll ich denn da machen????
Ich habe aber einen Aion Account für dieses Wochenende!!!


----------



## jo0 (3. Juli 2009)

Sim95 schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein Problem nämlich,dass wenn ich mich bei Aion einloggen will kommt immer: Cannot connect to the authorisation server oder so ähnlich. Was soll ich denn da machen????
> Ich habe aber einen Aion Account für dieses Wochenende!!!



Im Launcher auf Europa getsellt?

Den Aion Account auf der NCSoft Seite erstellt?

Sichergestellt, dass keine Firewall blockt?


----------



## Alyshra (3. Juli 2009)

Huhu kurze Frage,
Hab mir gestern abend Aion (US) runtergeladen.
Gegen 3.00Uhr Morgen (Gähn) war der downloadet fertig.....Aber, er wollte die 5Gb dann nochmal downloaden was dann nicht ging (Verbindungsversuch......).
Hab dann im NcSoft Ordner nachgeschaut und dann fand ich einen Aion Ordner der aber leer war.

Hab Firewall, Antivirenschutz abgestellt in der Hoffnung das Aion runterzuladen geht, damit ich den rechner über Nacht anlassen kann und beruhigt schlafen gehen kann. Aber es stand immer noch neuer Verbindungsversuch.

Nun geht der Downloader wieder, aber ich muss nochmal 5Gb runterladen und bei etwa 7h schon stressig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand vllt Ahnung?
Benutze Windows Xp, System reicht aus für Aion (Habs in China gespielt).

Ig Alyshra


----------



## Sim95 (3. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Im Launcher auf Europa getsellt?
> 
> Den Aion Account auf der NCSoft Seite erstellt?
> 
> Sichergestellt, dass keine Firewall blockt?




Hab ich alles gemacht. Gut ich hab  mir jetzt nochmal die EU Version neu installiert und wenn das dann da wieder passiert?


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

wo kann man sich den client von europa runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

weiß das denn keiner ??


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

Google hat mir nicht geholfen , wäre nett wenn mir jmd den link posten würde .. wo man sich die eu beta version downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyshra (3. Juli 2009)

......
Schau auf Seite 1.
Dann stell die Frage bitte nochmal.


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

Sehe da keinen Link zum downloaden..! Kannst du ihn mir nicht einfach posten?


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

findest auch nicht oder?


----------



## Alyshra (3. Juli 2009)

Wozu brauchst du Aion EU?
Auf Seite 1 Steht, das ist vollkommen egal welche Version du hast.
Aion US kannst du immoment nur runterladen, wichtig ist, das du auf Deutsch gestellt hast.

Hast du Betakey? Wenn ja, dann bekommst du eine Mail wo du die den Clienten runterladen sollst.


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

wenn ich aion starten will, kommt die meldung GameGuard error: 114

- auch wenn ichs als Admin auführe
- firewall ist aus
- anti-virenschutz ist aus

da hab ich mir die frage gestellt, obs villeicht an meinem laptop liegt


Aspire 6930G

Intel Core 2 Duo processor P7350 (2.0 GHz, 1066 Mhz FSB,3 MB L2 cache)
16 " HD Acer CyneCrystal LCD
Up to1791 MB Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT TurboCache
4 GB DDR2


----------



## Orinea (3. Juli 2009)

ja habs auf deutsch undso . hab auch den betakey von amazon .. nur es geht einfach nicht immer passwort and ip does not found!


----------



## Alyshra (3. Juli 2009)

Droyale,
das wird bestimmt nicht daran liegen.
Schau mal auf Seite 1, glaube der 3./4. Post vom Mod.
Musst mal nchschauen ob eins der Programme aktiviert ist.


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Droyale,
> das wird bestimmt nicht daran liegen.
> Schau mal auf Seite 1, glaube der 3./4. Post vom Mod.
> Musst mal nchschauen ob eins der Programme aktiviert ist.


hab keins davon, naja schade : /


----------



## Alyshra (3. Juli 2009)

Orinea@

Dann ist dein Pw/Benutzername falsch, achte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung!

Droyale@
Kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Vllt wäre es Sinnvoll beim Support anzurufen oder unter Hilfe mal nachschauen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Hui endlich kann man das normale AION laden ohne das US etc.
Mal schauen ob beim nächsten test die stimmen / Filme drinn sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Wo? Vom NcSoft Launcher?


----------



## Orinea (7. Juli 2009)

also ich weiß jetzt warum es nicht ging =) .. ich hatte den beta key nicht eingeben /facepalm

aber hab trozdem 2 tage spielen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wo? Vom NcSoft Launcher?



Ja also die EU version ist auch die EU version.
Also ohne das US.

Schau selber.
Ich habe mit Max speed geladen.


----------



## evergrace (8. Juli 2009)

zahlt es sich aus die eu vers. zu laden wenn man die us schon hat?


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> zahlt es sich aus die eu vers. zu laden wenn man die us schon hat?



ka.


----------



## _flo93_ (8. Juli 2009)

Laut NC-Soft sind beide Versionen gleich.  Weiß nich obs schon gepostet wurde, aber es gibt einen guide, wie man des US Aion in das EU Aion umwandelt..
http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html)


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Super, dann mach ich das gleich mal


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Habs jetzt den Launcher auf North America umgestellt und habe dort nun zweimal Aion installiert stehen. Einmal Aion und einmal Aion Europe


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juli 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Laut NC-Soft sind beide Versionen gleich.  Weiß nich obs schon gepostet wurde, aber es gibt einen guide, wie man des US Aion in das EU Aion umwandelt..
> http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html)



Das hatten bei uns 40 leute versucht.
Keiner hats geschafft.
Auch viele von buffed.de die mir sagen warum es nicht geht,ja die anleitungen befolgt.

Egal, jetzt kann man die "orginal" EU version laden.
Kann ja sein das später was mit dem patchen da anders ist etc.
Wer weiss das schon genau was später alles kommt und passiert.

Sicher ist sicher.

US löschen.(sicher?lieber schauen ob der ordner weg ist.)
Danach alles auf EU und DE stellen.
Und schon kann man die Aion version laden ohne das US.


----------



## Cooko (9. Juli 2009)

hmmmm , mal wieder ein problem^^
habe jetzt aion(us) installliert (eu-csoft-launcher) und habe auch das problem , dases beim einloggen anscheinend mein account nicht berechtigt is aion zu spielen..... code auffer ncsoft seite schon eingegebn etc.
dauert das eifnahc nur ein bisschen bis der acc freigeschaltet wird , oda wie wo was is da los?



heisst das übrigens auch , das ich alles aion nochmal ziehen muss O_o ?
beim installieren von aion(us) wars soweit i hweis shcon auf eu-de gestellt
bei mri hat das 5 stunden oda so gebraucht , und ich hab kb nur wegen eu das ncohma zu macen

edit: hmm aion eu wird runtergeladen , dauert merkwürdiger weise vorraussichtlcih grde mal 2 stunden , was auch an dieser scön frühen uhrzeit liegen kann


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> hmmmm , mal wieder ein problem^^
> habe jetzt aion(us) installliert (eu-csoft-launcher) und habe auch das problem , dases beim einloggen anscheinend mein account nicht berechtigt is aion zu spielen..... code auffer ncsoft seite schon eingegebn etc.
> dauert das eifnahc nur ein bisschen bis der acc freigeschaltet wird , oda wie wo was is da los?
> 
> ...



Äh.. es ist gerade KEIN Event.
Die daten sind  : 

&#9632;Schwerpunkt: Asmodier, Stufen 1-20
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 4: 17. Juli – 20. Juli 


&#9632;Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier, Stufen 1-25
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 5: 31. Juli – 3. August 


&#9632;Schwerpunkt: Folgt später
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 6: 14. August – 17. August 


&#9632;Schwerpunkt: Folgt später

NUR DA KANNSTE ZOCKEN.

Zum US schissen.
Das ist EGAL.
Ich habe es nur gesagt weill es endlich geht.
Du kannst mit der US auch zocken,da alles gleich ist.(noch..ka)


----------



## Cooko (9. Juli 2009)

aber das mitm "dien acc hat keinen zugang zu aion" ist normal?


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juli 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> aber das mitm "dien acc hat keinen zugang zu aion" ist normal?



Ja klar weill kein Event am start ist.
Du musst warten bis zum datum oben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (9. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ja klar weill kein Event am start ist.
> Du musst warten bis zum datum oben^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




K , jetzt hab ichs gerafft^^


----------



## Pulli (13. Juli 2009)

Hiho,
kann man den Client auch irgendwo als Install Routine laden ohne den Downlaoder?
Geht bei uns bei der Fa. nicht durch die Firewall^^


----------



## _flo93_ (14. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das hatten bei uns 40 leute versucht.
> Keiner hats geschafft.
> Auch viele von buffed.de die mir sagen warum es nicht geht,ja die anleitungen befolgt.
> 
> ...



naja also bei mir gings....^^
die datei auf die man verlinken sollte war zwar woanders, aber die suche von windows hilft^^


----------



## Moloxlol (31. Juli 2009)

is das normal das ich grad nen 438 mb großen patch mit 8kb/sek runterlade?

edit: hat sich gerade geklärt


----------



## Cooko (31. Juli 2009)

Moloxlol schrieb:


> is das normal das ich grad nen 438 mb großen patch mit 8kb/sek runterlade?
> 
> edit: hat sich gerade geklärt




wie haste das gemacht? ich lad den dummen patch mit 16kb/s -.-


----------



## Moloxlol (31. Juli 2009)

naja du kannst davon ausgehen das grad ne millionen menschen den patch auch runteralden ergo sind die download server leicht überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber inzwischen lad ich mit 150kb und bin bei 52% noch 20 min vllt wenns so weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... und dann wird Molox zum ersten mal in die weiten von Atreia abtauchen *freu*


----------



## Cooko (31. Juli 2009)

Moloxlol schrieb:


> naja du kannst davon ausgehen das grad ne millionen menschen den patch auch runteralden ergo sind die download server leicht überlastet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe -_-

bei mir dauerts denk ich noch so ca....3stunden?

edit:
hmm mal updater geschlossen und widda gestartet , jetzt dauerts nurncoh 12min =)


----------



## FxGa (1. August 2009)

Is die Aion EU Version das Aion wo kein EU hinter steht im Launcher? Lädt bei mir btw auch derbe langsam. -.- 17KB/Seks. hat i-wer ne Ahnung wie ich etwas schneller laden kann? oO würd gern noch diese WE spielen. -.-


----------



## Eryas (14. August 2009)

Also ich habe erstmal die US-Version geladen, aber hab dann später gesehen, dass man in dem Launcher eine andere downloaden kann. Ist das die europäische?


----------



## Eryas (14. August 2009)

FxGa schrieb:


> Is die Aion EU Version das Aion wo kein EU hinter steht im Launcher? Lädt bei mir btw auch derbe langsam. -.- 17KB/Seks. hat i-wer ne Ahnung wie ich etwas schneller laden kann? oO würd gern noch diese WE spielen. -.-



Versuch doch mal die Verbindung neu aufbauen zu lassen, bei mir hats geklappt. Erst bei 3KB, dann bei 500KB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Fray_2010 (15. August 2009)

hi zusammen....

ich würde mir auch gerne Aion runterladen und mal in die beta reinsehen 
aber der download läuft nur mit so 30-40KB allso wurd das ne woche dauern das kann's ja nicht sein,hat wer nen tipp für mich hab auch schon mehrmals neugestartet usw. hilft alles nix es wird nicht schneller.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

an der i-net verbindung liegt's auch nicht alles andere geht wie gewohnt recht schnell und zuverläsig..
auch fierwall hab ich ausgemacht das da nix sein kann...

eventuell hatt wer ne tip für mich wie ich das noch vor ende des WE runterladen kann 

mfg
Fray_2010


----------



## Bloodace (15. August 2009)

ich hab mit der us version keine probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber so öhhh... deutsch?? anner letzten close beta? und vlt. noch 1-2 open beta? ja das bringts... kann ich auch bei der us version bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (15. August 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die Verbindung neu aufbauen zu lassen, bei mir hats geklappt. Erst bei 3KB, dann bei 500KB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir hat das geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für den tipp hatte schon angst das ich mit dem download erst nach dem wochenende fertig werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (20. August 2009)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mir Aion Pre Ordert und möchte natürlich den Client nicht neu ziehen, würde aber gern mein PC neu aufsetzen, jetzt die Frage, gibt es vom Launcher noch Installationsdaten oder muss ich das ganze Aion verzeichnis Speichern? Falls ich das AIon verzeichnis Speichern muss, wurde was in der Registry hinterlegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst das Spiel jederzeit saugen, ich habs auch mitten zwischen den Beta Events gezogen, und das sogar mit 2500KB/s, da es bald eine Open Beta gibt und sicher noch viele vorher alles ziehen wollen werden die Downloadserver bestimmt nicht geschlossen.


----------



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel jederzeit saugen.



Jo, das denk ich auch nicht, aber das ist nicht die Lösung. Ich hab die 6 gb schon gezogen und installiert, ich sehe es nicht ein, nochmal alles ziehen zu müssen. Ausserdem währe das auch keine Geschäftspolitik, belastet nur unnötig die Downloadserver.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Jo, das denk ich auch nicht, aber das ist nicht die Lösung. Ich hab die 6 gb schon gezogen und installiert, ich sehe es nicht ein, nochmal alles ziehen zu müssen. Ausserdem währe das auch keine Geschäftspolitik, belastet nur unnötig die Downloadserver.



Der Launcher installiert alles, daher gehe ich davon aus das es keinen Installer gibt, allerdings kannst du soweit ich weiß einfach das System neu installieren, wenn dein Aion auf einer anderen Partition ist sollte es danach noch laufen.


----------



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Launcher installiert alles, daher gehe ich davon aus das es keinen Installer gibt, allerdings kannst du soweit ich weiß einfach das System neu installieren, wenn dein Aion auf einer anderen Partition ist sollte es danach noch laufen.



Naja, ich hab da leichte bedenken. Ich hab mal ein blick in die Registry geworfen, Aion sowie Gameguard hat definitiv einträge hinterlassen. Ich befürchte das mit einer Kopie verlinkungen fehlen ) WoW lässt sich auch ab einem Backup spielen, bei den Updates gibt es aber Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HyperHyper (21. August 2009)

WOW und Aion funktionieren noch nachdem man windows neugemacht hat.
Bei WOW muss man nur die wow.exe nur einmal per admin starten, dann funzt
es auch wieder mit den Updates. Und bei Aion startet man den Luncher rechtsklick
auf Aion links-Eigenschaften-und da den Spiele-Pfad eingeben. Und wenn dann
rumgemeckert wird wegen Directx das hilft.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab da leichte bedenken. Ich hab mal ein blick in die Registry geworfen, Aion sowie Gameguard hat definitiv einträge hinterlassen. Ich befürchte das mit einer Kopie verlinkungen fehlen ) WoW lässt sich auch ab einem Backup spielen, bei den Updates gibt es aber Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Launcher kann diese Einträge wieder herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## FraSokBUF (21. August 2009)

Hi,
aion.exe einfach starten (der installiert dann den NCsoft Launcher neu - who cares). Und dann abbrechen, wenn er mit der Aion-installation beginnen will. Dann in der Spieleliste unter AION -> Eigenschaften einfach den Pfad angeben wo Aion installiert ist (bzw. die gesicherten Daten von Aion liegen) und fertig ist die Katze.

So kann man das auch leicht auf den Laptop etc. kopieren, kein Thema.

gruss,
FSB


----------



## RDE (22. August 2009)

Ich habe gestern meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt wobei die Aion Installation auf einer anderen Partition war als das Windows. Habe es wie von den Vorpostern beschrieben gemacht und bestätige dass es so funktioniert. Du musst halt bei der Pfadangabe die Aion.bin im Aion Ordner auswählen aber vorher deine Region und deine Sprache auf die entsprechende Stellen um das verwirrende (North America) nicht einblenden zu lassen. (Auch wenn es egal ist da die Regionseinstellung im Launcher ohnehin mit EU verbindet. Aber ich finds halt hübscher wenn das North America nicht dabei steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (22. August 2009)

gibts auch schon 1.5 für die beta zum downloaden?


----------



## RDE (23. August 2009)

Starte deinen NC Launcher und schau ob er updatet.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Bisher gibt es 1.5 noch nicht zum ziehen.


----------



## Dugal (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir ist das Prob. das der Launcher nicht startet. 

Habe das ganze auf dem Notebook meiner Freundin probiert, kein Problem. Launcher Startet ohne mucken.

Auf meinem Rechner funktioniert es einfach nicht.

Woran kann das liegen.

Bin Admin und alles auf deutsch.

Gruß


----------



## Dugal (29. August 2009)

Außerdem wird ein Log angelegt in dem dieser Error auftaucht:

2009-08-29 10:51:53.9868 : 1 : Info : Rolling the log files...
2009-08-29 10:51:54.0038 : 1 : Info : Starting: 
C:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\_Launcher.exeC:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\NCLauncher.exe 
Full assembly name: _Launcher, Version=1.5.4.2, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
2009-08-29 10:51:54.0038 : 1 : Info : Windows version: 6.0.6001.65536 (Vista)
2009-08-29 10:51:54.0868 : 1 : Error : 


Summary For :
======================================
--> MachineName: Adimn
--> TimeStamp: 29.08.2009 08:51:54
--> FullName: NC.Logging, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
--> AppDomainName: StubDomain
--> WindowsIdentity: Admin

Exception Information Details:
======================================
Exception Type: System.ArgumentException
Message: Die Schriftart Verdana unterstützt den Schnitt Regular nicht.
ParamName: NULL
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
TargetSite: Void CreateNativeFont()
HelpLink: NULL
Source: System.Drawing

StackTrace Information Details: 
======================================
   bei System.Drawing.Font.CreateNativeFont()
   bei System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(FontFamily family, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   bei System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   bei System.Drawing.Font..ctor(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit)
   bei NC.Launcher.SplashForm.InitializeComponent()
   bei NC.Launcher.SplashForm..ctor()
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceLauncherApp.CreateSplashScreen(Nullable`1 initialProgress)
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceLauncherApp.HandleFirstInstance(CommandLine commandLine)
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceApplication.Run(CommandLine commandLine, String mutexName)
   bei NC.Launcher.Program.Main(String[] args)

2009-08-29 10:51:54.1298 : 1 : Info : Exiting with code: 1


Werde daraus nicht schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. August 2009)

Hi,
such mal was von wegen launcher und fehlenden Schriftarten - das zumindest steht im Log. Warum das der Fall ist, weiss ich nicht, aber ich glaub ich hab irgendwo schonmal was darüber gelesen (kann aber auch der HDRO Launcher gewesen sein). Kann auch .NET und fehlende Fonts oder so sein.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Kelmar (30. August 2009)

Fullclient ( also die 9,2 GB  ) per Torrent gezogen.MD5 Hashes sind okay, jedoch bricht die Installation ab.Es kommt diese Tante auf kleinem Bild mit dem Installshield Wizard, die dann 2 Sekunden später verschwinden.10 Sekunden später kommt dann von WinXP die Meldung: "Setup.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden".Prima Client saugen das fast 3 Tage in anspruch genommen hat, für nichts?Auch der NC Soft Launcher lässt sich nicht installieren.Bleibt bei einem Balken stehen und stehen und stehen.....rührt sich nichts...


Windows XP SP3 32 Bit


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Torrentversion, Blackscreen beim install.
Filepantetversion, Backscreen beim install.
Gestern NClauncher benutzt trotz 27kb, und nach kurzer zeit lief er mit 170kb. Heute früh hing er und musste per Taskmanager beendet werden.
Also beendet und neu gestartet. Fehlermeldung bekommen, also deinstalliert und neu gezogen.
NClauncher lässt sich nicht installieren, bleibbei einem Balken hängen.... also neuer versuch

Gamershellversion, selbe fehler, auch wieder ein Balken und vorbei isses.
Ich krieg die Krise.........


----------



## Sinji (31. August 2009)

Bei mir geht zwar alles aber ich habe Im Launcher unter Aion (grünes Lämpchen) ein "Nicht installiert" stehen und das obwohl ich Aion problemlos starten kann und normal bis zum Loginscreen komme ...

Neuinstallation etc. hat nix geholfen (versch. Partitionen usw. Launcher u. Aionclient de- und installation)

Es ist zwar kein so gewaltiges Problem aber ich hätte gerne alles in bester Ordnung und hoffe das vllt. jmd. von euch den entscheidenden Tip hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krossfire (31. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Bei mir geht zwar alles aber ich habe Im Launcher unter Aion (grünes Lämpchen) ein "Nicht installiert" stehen und das obwohl ich Aion problemlos starten kann und normal bis zum Loginscreen komme ...
> 
> Neuinstallation etc. hat nix geholfen (versch. Partitionen usw. Launcher u. Aionclient de- und installation)
> 
> ...



öhmm GZ

les mal was über Aion steht da steht nämlich installiert..........

rofl


----------



## Sinji (31. August 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> öhmm GZ
> 
> les mal was über Aion steht da steht nämlich installiert..........
> 
> rofl



Tut mir leid kannst das bitte nochmal umformulieren versteh grad nicht was du mir sagen willst

btw. es geht darum das im Launcher, bei mir jedenfalls, nix mit "installiert" steht sondern eben "Nicht installiert" obwohl ich Aion normal starten kann, wie gesagt es ist kein derbes Problem eher ein Schönheitsmakel am Launcher den ich gerne tilgen würde

EDIT: Ach du scheisse, bin letztendlich doch schlau aus deiner Ansage geworden lol, ich bin wohl mitm Brett vorm Kopf umhergerannt (ist mir das peinlich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatsache, ist alles installiert und in bester Ordnung ich depp hab nicht gecheckt das des "Nicht Installiert" für all die Games darunter gilt^^

Omg ich hab die Scheisse ca. 4-5 mal de- und installiert wat ne Zeitverschwendung, danke nochmal fürs Augen öffnen auch wenn die Antwort, Satzbaumässig, verwirrend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (1. September 2009)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Grobii (1. September 2009)

ich hab auch total probleme mit dem installiern. erst hatte ich die north american version drauf für die beta halt und natürlich auf eu und deutsch gestellt und es lief. als ich dann den patch runterladen wollte für die open beta kamen nur noch fehlermeldungen, irgendwas von wegen URI-Format. Deinstalliert, Neuinstalliert, bis 44 % gekommen, alles wurde abgebrochen und ich musste neustarten. Dieses mal bis 88% gekommen, alles wurde abgebrochen, ich musste wieder neustarten. Ich bin fast ausgetickt weil ich für für 2 % mehrere Stunden brauche. x.X Jetzt habe ich da 2 Versionen stehen. Einmal Aion North American mit knapp 80 % und Aion mit 9 %. Wieso läd das zwei Sachen? Ist das zwote "nur" Aion dann für später die Deutsche Fassung? Und interessant wäre, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich alles + Patch runtergeladen kriege bis zum 6.09.: wie stelle ich die US Version auf die deutsche um? Bittteeee sag mir einer,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass man nicht nochmal alles neu runterladen muss. Bis dahin läg ich im Grab... =(  (und an alle die jetzt Google und FAQ posten, das hab ich bereits erfolglos durchforstet, da kam immer nur auf Europa und Deutsch stellen bla bla)

MFG


----------



## Krossfire (1. September 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Tut mir leid kannst das bitte nochmal umformulieren versteh grad nicht was du mir sagen willst
> 
> btw. es geht darum das im Launcher, bei mir jedenfalls, nix mit "installiert" steht sondern eben "Nicht installiert" obwohl ich Aion normal starten kann, wie gesagt es ist kein derbes Problem eher ein Schönheitsmakel am Launcher den ich gerne tilgen würde
> 
> ...



ups hatte vergessen das Bild mit drannzuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Satz war doch klar "grübel" über Aion steht installiert darunter nicht installiert.

Aber der Launcher ist in der Hinsicht nicht gerade übersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (1. September 2009)

War schon verständlich bloss auf den ersten Blick versteht man denn Satz nicht so gut, evtl. umformulieren oder ein Komma zwischenklemmen^^




Grobii schrieb:


> ich hab auch total probleme mit dem installiern. erst hatte ich die north american version drauf für die beta halt und natürlich auf eu und deutsch gestellt und es lief. als ich dann den patch runterladen wollte für die open beta kamen nur noch fehlermeldungen, irgendwas von wegen URI-Format. Deinstalliert, Neuinstalliert, bis 44 % gekommen, alles wurde abgebrochen und ich musste neustarten. Dieses mal bis 88% gekommen, alles wurde abgebrochen, ich musste wieder neustarten. Ich bin fast ausgetickt weil ich für für 2 % mehrere Stunden brauche. x.X Jetzt habe ich da 2 Versionen stehen. Einmal Aion North American mit knapp 80 % und Aion mit 9 %. Wieso läd das zwei Sachen? Ist das zwote "nur" Aion dann für später die Deutsche Fassung? Und interessant wäre, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich alles + Patch runtergeladen kriege bis zum 6.09.: wie stelle ich die US Version auf die deutsche um? Bittteeee sag mir einer,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hatte auch mal 2 Version von Aion im Launcher, auch die US und die EU das blöde war das ich Aion tatsächlich nur 1x auf der Festplatte hatte der im Launcher aber beide (US & EU) mit dem einen installiert verknüpft hatte, ich musste alles de- und wieder installieren damit Aion auch nur einmal als EU Version im Launcher erscheint. 
Vllt. lädst du doch lieber wo anders runter ? Bei Fileplanet hab ich die 9.2GB in 3-4 Stunden runtergeladen und die installation lief einwandfrei. Es wäre zumindest ein gute Alternative da der Launcher auch bei mir stark schwankende downloadraten hat, meist hing er bei 70-180kb rum :/ ...

Achja, vllt. probierst du folgendes, den Aion Ordner auf der Festplatte ausschneiden und wo anders abspeichern, den NCsoft Launcher deinstallieren und komplett neu draufpacken, dann den Aion Ordner wieder an die gewünschte Stelle verfrachten und im Launcher unter Aion-> Eigenschaften->Zielpfad den jetzigen Aufenthalt des Aionordners angeben ( Aion/Bin32/aionbin.  ... wenn ich mich nicht irre).

So, hoffe es wird was helfen


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2009)

Sorry wenn das nich hierher gehört. Aber Ich habe die Nacht über über den Launcher Daten runterladen lassen.

Eins vorweg . Ich hab mir die Pre Order gekauft und bekam ne Email das ich für den geschlossenen Beta Test eingeladen wurde

Heute Morgen hab Ich dann geschaut ob ich endlich meine Flügel ausbreiten könnte doch Mööööööööööp... 

Ich las nur eine Fehlermeldung das beim Updaten 28% keine Verbindung zum Internet besteht. Seltsamerweise war mein Torrent noch fleißig am saugen 


Jetzt meine Frage .. Ich zieh hier grad ein Drei Gigabyte Paket runter .. Ist das dieses Update wo bei mir die Fehlermeldung kam ? Es stand nur "Update" in dem Downloader als es abgebrochen hat


Und bei Fileplanet was sind da die Download Geschwindigkeiten mit dem bezahlten Account ?


----------



## Sinji (2. September 2009)

Das 3gb Packet ist das Update, der Client ist ca. 5gb groß (ungepatcht), also gepackt warens bei mir ca. 9,2gb, installiert warens 14,2gb

Bei Fileplanet hab ichs über den normalen Account von nem Kollegen gezogen, also den Fullclient (9,2gb) und der hat durchgehend mit 500-600kb/s geladen hat so 3-4 Stunden gedauert, schätze wenn du da noch ein Premiumabo abschliesst dann lädste nochmal viel schneller.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2009)

Danke für deine  Hilfe, dann werd ich mir gleich mal Fileplanet anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tityana (3. September 2009)

hi
wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn jemand mal ein link zum betaclienten hat. ich hab es probiert runter zuladen aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht, liegt am mediaplayer....was brauch ich damit es klappt und ich würde auch gern die deutsche version haben, wenns die gibt


lg


----------



## Bedzi (3. September 2009)

Tityana schrieb:


> hi
> wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn jemand mal ein link zum betaclienten hat. ich hab es probiert runter zuladen aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht, liegt am mediaplayer....was brauch ich damit es klappt und ich würde auch gern die deutsche version haben, wenns die gibt
> 
> 
> lg




hier; http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/client-fu...-verfugbar.html

oder wenn du ein ncsoft master acc.hast(denk mal das du es hast sonst kannst du ja nicht spielen^^) dort einloggen und da kannst du auch den client runderladen.

ps.mediaplayer ist zum musik,videos usw.da...also ist kein download manager! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelmar (3. September 2009)

Ich hoffe die kriegen bis Sonntag das Problem mit dem Gameguard auf die Kette, denn dieses "This Program is unaviable in your Country" geht mir auf den Wecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal Freunde das Problem ebenfalls besitzen.


----------



## Bedzi (3. September 2009)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die kriegen bis Sonntag das Problem mit dem Gameguard auf die Kette, denn dieses "This Program is unaviable in your Country" geht mir auf den Wecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kleiner tipp von mir;bis sontag das spiel nicht starten dan kommt auch die fehlermeldung nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee im ernst denk mal das bis sonntag das prob.gelöst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jebisu (3. September 2009)

hmm toll haab wohl die EU version funzt trozdem nichts naja bin mal gespannt was denn so alles vorm 20 so ist


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

tjo da können wir nur hoffen und abwarten bis sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelmar (3. September 2009)

Also: wer immer auch diese Meldung von wegen "This Program is not aviable in your Country" kriegt soll Ruhe bewahren.Laut offizieller Seite wird dies zum Betastart am Sonntag verschwinden.Also keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jebisu (4. September 2009)

patch ist da und wird übern dem  Launcher bei mir grad gezogen (21,4 M


----------



## Kelmar (4. September 2009)

Jupp auf 1.5.2 jedoch besteht das GameGuard Problem weiterhin.Also trotzdem noch bis Sonntag warten...


----------



## Jebisu (4. September 2009)

naja irgend wie müssen sie uns ja auch beschäftigen, würde sonst weniger spass machen wenn das gleich nach der install funzen würde


----------



## Jebisu (4. September 2009)

so grad den neusten Patch gezogen und es funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyshra (5. September 2009)

Huhu,
hab da eine kurze Frage, wenn ich den Launcher auf Europa+German stelle kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: An error occurred loading a configuration file: Unable to open file 'G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config' for writing because it is read-only or hidden. (G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config)
System.IO.IOException: Unable to open file 'G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config' for writing because it is read-only or hidden.

Auf Europa so stellen geht, aber auf German geht nicht, da steht dann immer wieder Englisch. 
Wird im Spiel da etwas beeinflusst, oder ist nur der Launcher auf Englisch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## alene85 (6. September 2009)

Hmm nicht das ich wüsste die Sprache dürfte eigentlich egal sein da es sowiso es das Spiel, vor der Vollversion nicht auf Deutsch geben wird!!


P.S. Wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ^^


----------



## Jackal6 (8. September 2009)

Hallo!

Kann mir vielleicht jaemand weiterhelfen von wegen CLient download? Habe nun schon 3x versucht den client runter zu laden, doch jedesmal wenn ich das Archiv entpacken will bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung "unexpected end of archive". Habe beide Links auf der offz. Homepage versucht sowie den Torrent-Download und keines davon geht.

mfg


----------



## Argolo (8. September 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Huhu,
> hab da eine kurze Frage, wenn ich den Launcher auf Europa+German stelle kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: An error occurred loading a configuration file: Unable to open file 'G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config' for writing because it is read-only or hidden. (G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config)
> System.IO.IOException: Unable to open file 'G:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\Launcher.config' for writing because it is read-only or hidden.
> ...



Hört sich stark nach Vista an. Öffne mal die Anwendung nochmal neu mit Administrationsrechten und instalier nächstes mal ein Spiel auch in dem vom Betriebsystem vorgesehenen Öffentlichen Ordner "Games"!

Und an Jakal6:
Was für ein Programm verwendest du zum entpacken? Wo entpackst du die Datein?


----------



## Malifon (9. September 2009)

Hi 

kann mir einer Helfen hab denn Ordner Runtergeladen und wenn ich ihn öffne heisst es nur der ZIP-komprimierte Ordner ist üngültig oder beschädigt. Habs jetzt schon 3 mal neu Installiert bekomm aber immer die gleiche fehler meldung.


----------



## Kelmar (9. September 2009)

Malifon schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann mir einer Helfen hab denn Ordner Runtergeladen und wenn ich ihn öffne heisst es nur der ZIP-komprimierte Ordner ist üngültig oder beschädigt. Habs jetzt schon 3 mal neu Installiert bekomm aber immer die gleiche fehler meldung.




Vergleich mal die MD5 Prüfsumme von der Aion Seite mit deiner.Ist sie unterschiedlich: gezogener Client kaputt, oder aber du hast defekte Sektoren auf deiner Festplatte


----------



## Pente (12. September 2009)

Beta ist bald vorbei. Ich hab den Thread mal aus den Stickys entfernt.


----------

